# Recomp... then lean bulk



## Growth (May 13, 2012)

6 months ago, competed as a light heavy in 2 shows placing 2nd and 3rd respectfully... after the contest I seemed to have one issue after another most recent being a pec injury and forearm issues (therapist thinks its a nerve problem).  I went off track the last couple weeks and ate a ton of sh*tty food and havent trained with intention to let the body heal and get off the diet for the first time in a couple years.  The injuries aren't tears but have caused some issues with training so my training will be what i can handle, not as heavy as I enjoy but maybe some super tight form will do some good. 

This has brought me to my current spot where my goal is to recomposition.  I'm right at 225lbs bodyfat is approx 13-14% much higher than i normally am.  I plan on cycling my carbs and doing about 20 min on the stepper after workouts.  

Figured I'd start a journal to keep better track day to day.


----------



## Growth (May 14, 2012)

Chest today
incline hs 90 x 20, 140 x 16, 180 x 12, 12
flat flys 25 x 16, 30 x 12, 12
push ups of bench 3 x 30 reps

Nothing crazy but the best workout for chest i've had in a few months i'd say maybe 50% effort... the flys hurt a little more than any other movement decline the least irritation...
food a little higher today carbs will be right at 585g


----------

